# LID lifestyle?



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

As much as we dread having to do the low iodine diet for thyca scans, I have to admit it's a healthy diet and I actually lost some weight cuz I ate healthier. The other day I got to wondering, would it be possible to live an LID lifestyle (like eating low fat, low cholesterol, low carb, etc), would there be any long term consequences since we have no thyroid for it to affect?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know about the long-term "consequences" but I would think that if there were any, they would be positive, not negative.

And I agree - as much as I hated the LID, I knew it was a better way for me to eat!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Its not really all that different from most 'diets'. However, for long term use, it is no longer a diet, but a lifestyle simply by definition. Diets are temporary. Eating healthier is always good, however I wouldn't define it as a LIL (low iodine lifestyle), but rather take the good from the LID and add it to your lifestyle. So if eating less pizza and chinese food is part of that, that is always good. Personally, I can't give up certain aspects of the LID and I'm grateful my uptake was high enough that I didn't have strict rules prior to my RAIA.

The key is just try to be healthier. I personally dislike labels and such but there are benefits to the reduction or elimination of certain foods that the LID suggests. Your diet(as in what you eat regularly, and not a temporary change) is only one part of that. Exercise is another big aspect to it.


----------



## Trevis (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi everyone! For any of you who haven't read my other thread a couple months back, I was diagnosed and treated for papillary carcinoma of my thyroid on January 27th, 2014 at the age of 27. I had a total thyroidectomy, and am unclear as to how many lymph nodes were removed. My surgeon told my sister that he got them all surrounding my thyroid, but my pathology report said that only one was submitted to them. Either way my tumor was 4cm in diameter, the size of an orange, and completely encapsulated. I have been off all meds for almost a month, and on the LID for the past 2 weeks. I had my pre-ablation scan yesterday and am scheduled for my RAI treatment and hospital stay on Monday.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck with treatment, Trevis. Hopefully you can get back on the thyroid meds ASAP.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

Old post, just had to pint this out. actually there are loads of issues with LID

a couple of easy one:

1) Statistically heart patients end up next with their gallbladders taken out. why? doctors tell them to go low fat. So what ends up happening your gallbladder stores the bile, it will not release it due to not having good fat, it gets stagnant so to speak and then you end up with loads of stones and gallbladder issues.

2) Your thyroid needs good fat and good carbs. every hormone in your body is made from cholesterol. You are actually going against the natural workings of the body and will likely suffer the consequences.

The key is are you eating good fats? Or are you eating omega 6 rich bad oils like canola, corn, vegetable, etc...

Just a couple of issues, many more though. Be careful...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to know.


----------

